# HELP BOBBY OMG



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

I was giving mr bean a bath and he passed this parasite wormy thing. 
he is pretty fat and didnt seem to be loosing weight. the tegu is not as big as some 1 year old giants however. He didnt poo for a few days, but today he passed a ton. 

Its kind of gold with brown patches. 

Please let me know if i should take him to the vet, i will make an appointment pronto. 

Will post pics in a few seconds.

HELP!


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

here he is, he looks ok. (after i rinsed out the tub)











the nasty. ( i put it in a zip lock, should i freeze it for the vet?)













thanks
sam


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW! That's disgusting. I think a vet would be best. That scares me I hope my tegu will not get something like that!


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 13, 2009)

wow.. was it still moving around? It almost looks like a meal worm!
robert


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, i hope someone knows something about this.

Shows how big a deal buying CB is *rolls eyes* lol 

I keep his cage super clean, replace the cypress and spot clean all the time. He sheds perfect and eats fine.

The vet offices are closed but i will find one tomorrow. I just want to know from bobby if he has seen this and if the vet is necessary.


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

It was moving slowly for a while! Like a fish out of water. 

i realized there is no scale and it looks like a monster in the pics. 

here it is near a US quarter. sorry my room is very dark.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2009)

i think id call bobby for this one.... thats crazy and i wish u the best , im sure it will be fine if u go to a good vet.... we probably all have worse stuff inside all of us lol


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

I dont have his number and i wouldnt want to bother him on sunday night. 

Hopefully he replies so i can go after class tomorrow.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/derek1688/3756860843/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.flickr.com/photos/derek1688/3756860843/</a><!-- m -->

Looks like a super without the head.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

The captain said:


> Thanks, i hope someone knows something about this.
> 
> Shows how big a deal buying CB is *rolls eyes* lol
> 
> ...



Too bad the tegu don't have a CB owner, *rolls eyes* lol


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

It does, but i have not fed him a super worm since like last summer! 
Even if somehow he had ingested one, how would it survive being digested and come out like that?!

And this thing does look like it has a head, kind of with snappy things for a mouth.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

The captain said:


> It does, but i have not fed him a super worm since like last summer!
> Even if somehow he had ingested one, how would it survive being digested and come out like that?!



They can live in your cage for a very long time. Take that silly worm and your tegu to the vet, and then come back and post the truth. And you got him last fall, so how could it be last summer?


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

I ran right over and took pics of the head. It doesnt look much like a superworm. 

I know i touched it with my hands, but anything for science! haha


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like a superworm to me. Its not any type of parasite I have ever seen. My money is on the table that its a superworm. You can bring it to the vet if you want to, but I wouldn't pay the vet a dime to get it ID'd.


...Jefroka


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry i didnt mean to say last summer i meant to say earlier this summer. 

If you dont think its anything then i will trust you!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

I would check your temps, it does not look like your tegu is digesting his food. Or this could be a case of regurge. Super worms have a thick shell, and can pass through the digesting process if the temps are too warm. This is just like corn in humans. But one thing for sure, that is not any kind of parasite and is a 110% Super worm with the head pulled off.


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok thanks!

Haha thats a relief. I will see how the temp gradient is in the big cage, but there is definitely place for him to escape the heat and get heat with lots of temps in between! 

His stool looks pretty good, its not too runny, but its not like that of a snake. Maybe it is a super from a few months back. I dont see how it would have been sitting in his cage though, as i just filled it for the first time with cypress, and i feed insects in a bin. 

Anyways, i will get on the temps and watch his digestion. 

Also its not really looking like a boy anymore. No buttons or jowls at 30", looks like i have a ms. bean!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, that is some type of beetle larva, and is like a meal worm larva. The meal worms have the pinchers too, but many beetle larva do. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ukwildlife/2346257220/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.flickr.com/photos/ukwildlife/2346257220/</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ukwildlife/2346257462/in/photostream/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.flickr.com/photos/ukwildlife ... otostream/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for looking further into it. I forgot to mention (now i see this is a big deal) that the thing is completely squishy. 

So, how do you guys figure he would poo out the larva of a beetle in perfect form? I put him in the warm water and i witnessed him pass the urates and then came the stool along with this guy.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

It might have been in your tub before you put him in, or it might have been on him instead of in him before you put him in the tub.

Meal worms are not really worms, they are a type of beetle larva, and looking at your pictures I would say this is some type of beetle larva too, note the legs. However, I do not know what species, I am not well learned on Insects, lol. But one thing I do know is there are no parasites like this in the reptile world.


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, i considered that. I guess that is completely possible, however it was propelled through the water on its way out. 

Regardless it looks like case closed on this one, and finding out it was not an undigested worm tells me that maybe i am doing something right with this tegu. 

Bobby, you have a pm. 

Viva la tegu!
Sam


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 13, 2009)

and then come back and post the truth.??????????? thats a quote.


is that a little angered disgust? hahaha :bolt


----------

